# Bubbles



## safeshot (Jan 21, 2011)

me and the kids were playing around the other night and come up with this, didnt realize till later the drip coming off the edge


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 22, 2011)

Not sure about the white thing poking out of the bubbles, but the droplet on the right sure is a big plus. Is this being lit by the normal lights you have in the house?


----------



## FranDaMan (Jan 22, 2011)

looks more like popup flash to me


----------



## Frequency (Jan 22, 2011)

Good one ; the white thing is a straw?
Regards


----------



## safeshot (Jan 22, 2011)

LaFoto said:


> Not sure about the white thing poking out of the bubbles, but the droplet on the right sure is a big plus. Is this being lit by the normal lights you have in the house?


 yes Lafoto, it is the lights in the house, we had all the can lights on, I knew the white thing isnt a plus nor the backdrop, the girls were plaing in the dish soap, so I shot a pic



> looks more like popup flash to me


wasn't no flash needed here as many lights as were on but I agree it does look like it



> Good one ; the white thing is a straw?


thanks,, and you are correct the girls put dishsoap in the vase and was using it to blow bubbles, the water drop was an accident and posted cause I thought it was a cool capture just wish it would have been a better setup shot now 

thanks everyone for all the comments :thumbup:


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 24, 2011)

You got lucky with that drip! ;p


----------



## Photo95 (Jan 25, 2011)

nice detail on it....


----------



## H2photographers (Jan 25, 2011)

I really like it!  Good job!


----------

